

Most Influential Boston VCs on Twitter - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/23/most-influential-boston-vc-partners-on-twitter/

======
brk
Surprised Joe Medved @joevc isn't on this list.

~~~
chezral
Hi there -- I authored the article. You are correct, as I did not include
Softbank (see 2nd paragraph for methodology on which VCs were included). As
you can imagine, this was a painstakingly time intensive proces so we had to
weed out some of the VC firms in the area somehow (as is we looked at over 200
different partners). If I get enough calls for updates, I will add to the list
and let people know. Thanks for mentioning!

